# Index Dat File Removal



## Lets_Fixit_2 (Apr 16, 2007)

Removing all index.dat files from your computer

1-Reboot computer and press F8 (or maybe F5 - depending on your setup) to get into advanced boot options. 
2-Select "safe mode with command prompt"
3-Then log in as administrator.
4-Next you get to the root prompt by typing "CD\" and press enter.
5- Finally, type: "del index.dat /s" and press enter.
6-Brand New index.dat files will start to be created as soon as you reboot your machine.
7-You will be starting out fresh again.
8-Then, if you use a free overwriting program like Eraser (found at SOURCE FORGE before defragging; and your internet activities will be much harder to trace.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I've been using CCleaner. Doesn't it also delete these index.dat files?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Lets_Fixit_2 said:


> Removing all index.dat files from your computer
> 
> 1-Reboot computer and press F8 (or maybe F5 - depending on your setup) to get into advanced boot options.
> 2-Select "safe mode with command prompt"
> ...


What this procedure does is remove ALL index.dat files which is NOT what you want to be doing. 
The only ones that "grow" and contain surfing history, etc. are the ones in \Cookies, \History and \TIF.

Just because the file is named Index.dat, does NOT mean that it is a candidate for removal, or that the particular application can in fact rebuild it.

CCLeaner, and other automated utilities that go specifically after the ones named above, are the way to go.


----------



## Lets_Fixit_2 (Apr 16, 2007)

your question I've been using CCleaner. Doesn't it also delete these index.dat files? my reply you must remove the index dat files in safe mode as described . unfotunatly my impression of CC cleaner is not very good .was not to impressed with it.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

There is no need to delete these files in safe mode.
Run Ccleaner, select the files as candidate for deletions, and reboot.
The files are deleted as part of the reboot process.


----------



## Lets_Fixit_2 (Apr 16, 2007)

this is my web page and links on the left explain it more http://lildude564770.googlepages.com/let'sfixit'stweaksandtricks i have over 230 pages there and all under main and home are my sites


----------



## Lets_Fixit_2 (Apr 16, 2007)

index files cannot be removed for all unless all processes are shut down and my directions show the only way to delete all and start out fresh


----------



## Lets_Fixit_2 (Apr 16, 2007)

and if you do a serious check on CCcleaner it does not do all it says it has done


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Sorry, but there IS a way to delete in use files, and CCleaner uses that process.

It's the same "trick" that installation apps use in order to install "in use" dlls etc.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Lets_Fixit_2 said:


> and if you do a serious check on CCcleaner it does not do all it says it has done


Would love to hear what it doesn't do.
Links, examples would be great.

We really don't condone hearsay and innuendo.


----------



## Lets_Fixit_2 (Apr 16, 2007)

i removed CC cleaner sa it created more problems than good


----------



## Lets_Fixit_2 (Apr 16, 2007)

sorry i will avoid oppinions on CC cleaner as is a sore spot with me


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Well at least it's not hearsay and innuendo.


----------



## Lets_Fixit (Apr 16, 2007)

I prefere going right to the sourse and deal with the problem .Rather than expecting a peace of doenloaded software to know my computer , and what should or should not be there. Why not learn about your computer , learn about how to maintain it properly rather than fill the harddrive with unnessary software.What may help one computer may damage another.It is only software it is not hans on.I teach people how to do searches and repairs with the tools within windows.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

It appears you have signed up to TSG twice.
Is there any reason for that?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Lets_Fixit_2 said:


> i removed CC cleaner sa it created more problems than good





Lets_Fixit_2 said:


> sorry i will avoid oppinions on CC cleaner as is a sore spot with me


You have rather committed yourself to what appears to be a professional opinion.
Would you please expand on your reasoning for not using CCleaner for file deletion.
Myself, I don't use the registry cleaner function as I don't trust registry tools from past bad experiences....but then I'm not a professional, just a user.


----------



## Lets_Fixit (Apr 16, 2007)

this is the origonal name i signed up with , but do to errorsin your system this one did not go through . So had to use a different nameyo get registered to resolve this problem.I always find a work around.I made a suggestion reguarding that in my application after first etempt registering.


----------



## Lets_Fixit (Apr 16, 2007)

Sttoner it is the simple thing about looking to see what is wrong .then getting togeather and ssaying lets fixit. not we should fixit.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

That didn't answer my question.


----------



## Lets_Fixit (Apr 16, 2007)

Stoner i spend 60 % of my time doing remote repairs and foubd that somthing in the CC cleaner software disables part of the remote functions. Have not figured what it is but have lost conection ability every time someone i have bin working with installs and runs CC Cleaner.And by uninstalling it does not resolve the problem the damage is done.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Nothing showing up on a search.
As I don't allow remote repairs, that's not a concern of mine.

Thanks for explaining the problem you incurred.


----------



## Lets_Fixit (Apr 16, 2007)

Stoner It is a lot easyer to remote and show the person live how to do a repair then have them walk through it in front of you to see what they do and be able to see if they are doing somthing wrong.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Security issue..........I just don't allow it.
Not a problem for me anyway.


----------



## Lets_Fixit (Apr 16, 2007)

Stoner have you tryed to help someone and find yourself wishing that you could just sit at that computer and fix it.well that is remoting.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

No.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey Stoner.. 

Lets_Fixit what remote support software do you have the user use, to have complete control of their desktop? Just being curious.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi Kenny


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

One important issue with index.dat files is that (in WinXP) if you do succeed at removing *ALL* index.dat files, then most likely you will have also killed the one that is necessary for the Help Center.

Here is some related information on how to fix the problem:
System Information Fix for missing index.dat file in

C:\WINDOWS\pchealth\helpctr\OfflineCache folder (WinXP):

Fix is in post#5 of the following thread uploaded from mike5532g at:
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-n...tem-information-help-support.html#post2776367
and referenced from:
http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/415435-solved-system-information.html
http://forums.techguy.org/security/410720-solved-problem-spywareblaster.html#post3301838

And, last, but not least, the best tool to handle removal of index.dat files is:
Index.dat Suite: http://support.it-mate.co.uk/?mode=Products&act=DL&p=index.datsuite

-- Tom


----------



## jonuck (Oct 17, 2001)

Interesting Subject and Interesting thread ....... I have for the longest time been using a Utility called "Xen" and this it explains prepares a batch file which clears the Index Dat File upon Reboot ..... before the system puts a lock on it ............ What if any is the worth of this? ............. Do these files continue to grow with use of the system and need to be cleansed periodically or are they automatically purged by the system ............. I note that my Anti-virus Utlilty is unable to access certain files whilst performing an in depth Analysis and I am assuming that these are the Index Dat Files. Would welcome more clarification on this..............


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi jonuck,

Read the website pages at http://support.it-mate.co.uk (home page of Index.dat Suite) to get a better understanding of index.dat files and an answer to your questions.

Part of the answer is that MS designed Windows with index.dat files integral to its design. They are never purged automatically by the system, and after they are purged, on every reboot, they start all over again according to MS's design, so it is better for them to start at a predetermined point, i.e. from the start after flushing them rather than holding onto a trace of your activities while using the system - i.e. if you value your privacy at all.

-- Tom


----------



## jonuck (Oct 17, 2001)

Hi Tom, 

Many thanks for Link ......... Much has been revealed and just love Stevern Burns Tongue in cheek explaination. One thing I note is that it refers to these files pertaining to Internet Explorer and I use Firefox as my browser ...... does the Index Dat function apply to this as well?......................................


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

Or you could just stop using Internet Explorer.


----------



## jonuck (Oct 17, 2001)

But that is the point .... I dont use it ........... I wish I could delete it but Bill and his boy's have made it no option..................................................


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Yes, index.dat files are not caused by using IE, but by using Windows - i.e. index.dat files are designed into the Windows OS operation, so, no way to excise it, just contain it from holding privacy information on reboot if you use Index.dat Suite which means cranking up a new script per reboot.

-- Tom


----------

